
All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace: Love and Power - zoowar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b011k45f/All_Watched_Over_by_Machines_of_Loving_Grace_Love_and_Power/
======
d_c
A fantastic documentary! Highly recommended.

